# May Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I know there's a drought but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Phew, that was close ... almost scratched the hull on that bommie ......


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Mannnnnn, I sooooo got to get off the grass dude...


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Lawn bowling?? I thought you said lawn trolling !


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

too extreme, get mum!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

MUM , MUMMY ,MAAAAMMMEEEEEE, Mihael pushed me and now i'm stuck


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

That's it !!! ...... Gota get me a Pro Angler 
How much did you say they were again :shock:


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Hey mate...only 6 knots within 30mtrs ...dumbass !!".....bloody jetpilots on their ride on mowers !!


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

New from Jamie Durie.
"THE KAYAK"


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

The misses shouldn't be able to see me here...........no mowing the grass for me.


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought i put a bit of wieght on, but i could've sworn i could always get out of my kayak.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh.. what a night........now lets see..the last thing I remember was..??????


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you pass me the instructions........I think I'm missing something!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

This r..r. kayak like a "Train without Wheels ........... Gets No Where Fast"


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

God, I hope no one is watching!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

KAYAKING FAIL


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

tsunami victim found 17 km from the coast


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if you want to learn to kayak, you have to start from the grass roots


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the first man to kayak across australia


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

This grass is still to high....take the lawn mower down one more notch...and give it another go.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sydney Water Supply worker.......... waiting for the next burst water main!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

If I just lie here.. quietly ............. the grass may grow and make me disappear....and no one will ever know.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, who is the smart arse who superglued the paddle and the seat?????


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

there has to be an easier way to put a green stripe on my kayak


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Jonnhy's kayak training reaches new grounds.


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

A more interesting way to pick up the dog shit round the yard, used to just use a shovel. This is way more fun!


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Forgot his can of solo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Help.......


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Damm drought!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, ok, maybe lake Burley Griffin DOES have an algae problem.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope its more stable on the water


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

I just cant get the eskimo rolls right with out getting grass burns on my forhead.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this how you turn left on the water to.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I've flipped my yak already and i'm not even in the water. Not a good sign. :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bloody hell, these eskimo rolls hurt


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dope...found on grass..with Eskimo Roll and green algae..waiting for the Ark to arrive...Sydney Water Supply blamed as stunt...but Bureau Of Meteorology claimed as drought breaking technique, and are predicting flooding.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Kayaking with Sir Walter.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

kayaking on grass


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

akff breakdancing


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hard up against structure took on a whole new meaning...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

As the 31 sea containers of fertilizer lost from the 'Pacific Adventurer' start to rust out, the seagrass beds are experiencing some major growth spurts, catching the unwary by surprise.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Laying on the grass near Sydney harbour taken back by the events that just unfolded, Mick thinks to himself, Sydney(stinkboat) ferry.....1, yellow kayak....0....Maybe I will put the orange flag on next time.......


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm on a boat. I'm on a boat. 
Everybody look at me cause I'm sailin on a boat. 
I'm on a boat. I'm on a boat. 
Take a good, hard look at the motherf****n boat.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roll, roll, roll your boat, gently on the seam. 
Merrily, merrily, merrilly, merrily. I'm gonna end up green. :?


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmy Stynes - just being Irish....


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

When approached by a prehistoric Yakasaurus, one must roll side ways and behave like a megasorearse to prevent detection.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i hear lorne is a good place for a yak


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

How fast doest the tide run out here Frank? .. HEY Frank I said how..................... :shock:


----------



## goobs (Apr 22, 2009)

now we just wait for the animals two by two(but iam sure noah had a bigger boat)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

By keeping his "ear to the ground" Tom had heard form a reliable source that garden worms are great bait and are abundant in the area..........


----------



## fishgutoo (May 8, 2009)

damn! it looked so easy on you-tube......


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

My name is Victa and I cut sick on Kayak ya?!


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

wow! The secondry stability on this thing is awesome.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

The old Yak is still standing,
It's on the top right hand side..On the landing,
And theres that new, new Yak that I so like... to sit in......
On the grass ...I Play and I roll overrrr.......
Now ..all I see.... is four leaf clover..
It's good.. to touch... the green, green grass of home.

( Thanks Tom)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Stranded on a deserted Island with his mates Eric, Luke and Pat....Harry puts the finishing touches to their distress signal........with a H for Harry

HELP....


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Then I awake and look around me....at the paddle and the grass that suround me,
And then I realise that yesss... I was only dreaming...
For there's a Yak and there's a reef with fish in.....
On and On I fish.... till day .. breakin...
Again I'll Yak the green, green.... grasssssss ...offffff.... homeeeee........

(Thanks again Tom)


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

If you don't get that off the lawn dad will _*Kikuyu*_ in the ass.


----------



## Eldnar (Feb 3, 2009)

Man these chinups are difficult!!!


----------



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

That's not the *role in the grass* I had in mind....


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The instructions said - sit in the kayak and paddle. It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Before christmas I could get out of this thing easy.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Kayak sun dial


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Johny tried snow kayaking in Townsville. Johny failed.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Mythical Marine Creatures with
David Attenborough.

Unlike the sleek fish like tail of the Mermaid, the Mermail has a kayak for a tail. Not known to exist before until this lone specimen was found beached in a park off a Sydney, Australia shoreline. Why it landed here we may never know, but in its last dying strokes we believe it was trying to get to a beer fridge.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

a little to much port last night


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

akff do it yourself sundial?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What am I supposed to do - the bloody whipper snipper's broken!


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

When i was a boy, we made our own fun with whatever we had!


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I love to have a couple of beers and then go for a paddle!


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

Mitch said it would be a good warm up,...
only 10km to the bay.


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

21st birthday party, 
seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

a reminder to us all, to slow down when you approach the bank


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Me ..and my shadowwww.......paddle down the front yard lawnnnnn.....


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

No sea to Rough......No grass to Tough!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Does Modern Fishing Mag want a Yakker this bad......
Check out the toupee..its looks so sad....
The photos good with much green....
If we used a Red Setter.... (woof woof)
Know that.... would be mean.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

What can I say, I'd like to thank my writer and my editor....
I'm very happy 
Thanks to all involved.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

leftieant said:


> *WINNER...WINNER...WINNER*
> 
> winner:*JUNGLEFISHER* with:
> 
> _As the 31 sea containers of fertilizer lost from the 'Pacific Adventurer' start to rust out, the seagrass beds are experiencing some major growth spurts, catching the unwary by surprise._


An excellent choice! :lol: congrats Craig


----------

